# Würzburg am Wochenende!



## Artur (23. Juli 2003)

Grüß Gott nach Franken!

Ich versuchs mal wieder!!! 

Es ist ja bald Wochenende! Und ich habe Samstag und Sonntag Zeit!

Wär doch gelacht wenn wir da keine Tour zusammenkriegen!

Mein Ziel:  EDELWEIß Tour! gemütliches Tempo weil lang.

Startzeit: spätestens um 10Uhr weil es eben länger wird.

Treffpunkt: Mein klassischer Vorschlag!

Bikeworld Brand in der Mainaustr. 50, 97082 Wü.

Bitte melden!!!

Wo sind den alle Würzburger hin?


----------



## raindrop (23. Juli 2003)

hi artur!  

hab wieder zeit zum biken! *freu*

ich glaub nur, dass die edelweiss tour für mich zu hart is   und wenn dann die sonne noch so schön brennt und es 30° grad ist, dann fall ich einfach vom rad.... (ausserdem war ich ja jetz auch...hmm...4 wochen (?! ) nicht aufem bike, also is meine kondition nicht wirklich der hammer...)

gruss
die, die auf ne gemütlichere runde wartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cosy (23. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von raindrop _
> *hi artur!
> 
> hab wieder zeit zum biken! *freu*
> ...



Hi Raindrop,

bin der gleichen Ansicht - 100 km sind schon ziemlich lang bei der Wärme....
Ich wäre bei ner kürzeren Tour auch gerne dabei! Mir wäre auch eine etwas spätere Uhrzeit lieber, da ich Freitag auf ner Fete bin und somit wohl am Samstag erstmal mit nem Kater kämpfen muss... 

CU 
Cosy


----------



## Artur (24. Juli 2003)

Hab ich irgendwo was von 100 km geschrieben?

Die Tour hat ca. 70km und nicht mehr.

Wegen der Hitze möchte ich möglichst früh losfahren.

Wem das zu lang ist kann gerne nur die halbe Tour fahren. (bis Retzbach, raindrop du kennst die Runde) Natürlich vorausgesetzt es fahren mehrere mit das keiner alleine Heim muss!

Laßt mich bitte nicht im Stich, ich will endlich ein großes Forumtreffen der Würzburger!


----------



## Runningblacky (24. Juli 2003)

Ist ja wie verhext dass hier nix zamgeht, aber .....

Würde ja gerne, starte allerdings am Samstag ab Oberstdorf in Richtung Riva    
Anschließend noch zwei Wochen mit der Family am Lago Maggiore.
Bin ab Mitte/Ende August wieder im Lande, vielleicht klappts ja dann mal  

Gruß
Blacky


----------



## Eisvogel (24. Juli 2003)

Hallo Artur,

ich finde es wirklich gut, dass Du Dich so um eine bessere Organisation hier bemühst und ich würde wirklich gerne mitfahren, aber leider bin ich noch bis Mitte September zuhause in Ingolstadt zwecks Praktikum.
Ich kann also erst wieder im Herbst mitbiken, aber dann bin ich sicher dabei. Ich möchte doch auch endlich mal noch ein paar Biker aus Würzburg treffen, alleine fahren kann manchmal recht öde sein.

Bis dahin noch einen wunderbaren Sommer und viele gute Touren!!!

Liebe Grüße,

Barbara


----------



## Dignita (24. Juli 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin wieder mal da. Lange hat es gedauert bis ich die Geschichte mit den alten Focus beendet habe - jetzt fahre ich ein anderes Fabrikat. Ich würde mich sehr freuen eine Tour mit euch zu fahren. Bitte lasst es mich wissen wann und wo ihr fahren wollt. Weiteres können wir dann am Treffpunkt besprechen. 

Ciao

Dignita


----------



## Samoth (25. Juli 2003)

Ich wär grundsätzlich auch dabei. Das Wetter wird uns aber morgen einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. 

10h ist eine vertretbare Zeit und man sollte schon genügend Zeit veranschlagen, wenn man 70km vor sich hat.


----------



## Artur (25. Juli 2003)

Mußt du Daniel immer an Regen denken?

Heute war schönes Wetter und morgen hoffe ich auch!

Ich bleibe dabei! Ich will fahren! Und wenn es nur eine kleine Runde wird!

Also:

Samstag 10Uhr!

Treffpunkt: Bikeworld Brand; Mainaustr. 50 Würzburg-Zellerau

Bitte um Zahlreiches erscheinen!
Ich will nicht alleine da stehen!

Und es gilt bis morgen absolutes Regentanz verbot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dignita (26. Juli 2003)

Hi Artur 

Ich war leider zu spät dran, sorry. Aber ich war da, bin sogar mal rein gegangen in den Laden - mein bike habe ich bei denen gekauft und habe demnächst vor die Kurbel und das Tretlager auszutauschen - egal.

Auf jedenfall tut es mir leid, ich möchte mal mit euch fahren. Ich habe die nächsten vier Wochen "Urlaub", und bin noch bis Donnerstag in Würzburg dann werde ich für ein paar Tage wegfahren. Also, wenn jemand Lust verspührt zu fahren, dann lasst es mich wissen. Danke

ciao

der, der zu spät kam - sorry


----------



## Artur (26. Juli 2003)

Blöd gelaufen!

Nachdem mir niemand zugesagt hat und ich frühs noch die letzte Absage per SMS bekommen hatte, und im Forum auch nichts stand, wollte ich mir diese Demütigung vor meinen Arbeitskollegen ersparen und bin nicht gefahren.

Bitte beim nächsten mal eine Zusage schreiben! Ich war um halb zehn online um sicher sein zu können das keiner kommt.

@Dignita
Wir haben uns schon mal gesehen! Frag bei deinem nächsten Besuch beim Händler deines Bikes nach mir! Oder wenn du Teile bestellen willst wirst du eh zu mir geschickt!

Tut mir leid für die Mißverständnisse!
Habe nur schon mal ne halbe Stunde umsonst gewartet und war nicht wieder scharf drauf. Hoffe du verstehst!

In diesem Sinne...

... bis zum nächsten Versuch!

MfG

... der der die Bestellungen macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dignita (27. Juli 2003)

Okay. Da es am Samstag nicht so recht geklappt hat mit dem Treffen, versuchen wir es mal in den nächsten Tagen? Auch wenn es nur eine Minitour wird (weniger als 2 Stunden, oder noch weniger) - hauptsache fahren. 

Ich habe ja schon geschrieben, dass ich ab Donnerstag wahrscheinlich nicht mehr die Möglichkeit habe, dann ist das Rad beim Händler und ich im Ausland. Darum lasst uns mal Nachmittags oder am Abend ein wenig fahren. Was denkt ihr? 


ciao


----------



## raindrop (27. Juli 2003)

ja, bin dabei! morgen weiss ich nicht, ob ich's schaffe, weil ich tagsüber arbeiten muss, aber dienstag, mittwoch und donnerstag hab ich zeit.


----------



## Samoth (27. Juli 2003)

Postet euere Fahrtermine einfach hier im board, dann könnte man sich noch spontan anschliessen. Fahren könnte ich sowieso erst am Abend.


----------



## Dignita (27. Juli 2003)

Na dann. Lasst uns einfach Abends treffen. Wenn jemand einen Termin nennen möchte, postet es. Ich richte mich nach euch. Hab ja Zeit


----------



## raindrop (28. Juli 2003)

morgen, 
19:00, 
treffpunkt: bikeworld brand!

gruss, raindrop


----------



## Dignita (28. Juli 2003)

ok. werde schauen, dass ich diesmal pünktlich bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Artur (28. Juli 2003)

Würde gerne zusagen aber wir brauchen noch einen Babysitter für unsere kleine Michelle!

Hier ein Bild von meinen zwei Ladys:


----------



## Samoth (29. Juli 2003)

Wer würde denn heute kommen??? Ich bin prinzipiell interessiert, aber das Auto ist noch in der Mache bein einem Freund (*rausred*).

Kurzum: Wenn ich es packe, dann bin ich DEFINITV da - so ein Wetter sollte man nicht unbefahren lassen. 

Dignita, kennst du dich in der Umgebung aus und könntest mir/uns was zeigen?


----------



## Dignita (29. Juli 2003)

Ich bin bissher nur frei nach Schnauze gefahren. Das sieht dann so aus, dass ich meist alleine auf den Straßen gelegentlich auf Schotter- und Feldwegen fahre. Was kann ich dir da dann zeigen?
Anders gefragt: Was sollte ich dir zeigen?


----------



## Samoth (29. Juli 2003)

Eben eine Tour, die für einen Kitzinger *unvergesslich* bleibt ;-)


----------



## Artur (29. Juli 2003)

@Samoth

Das ist dann wohl eher meine Aufgabe!


----------



## Samoth (30. Juli 2003)

(O-Ton)... Da mir ja keiner zurücksmst frag ich halt hier: 

Wie war es denn gestern?
Fahrt ihr die Woche nochmal?


----------



## Artur (31. Juli 2003)

Kurz gesagt: Wir sind eine gemütliche Tour gefahren. Alle Berge hoch die ich auf dem Weg gefunden oder nicht gefunden habe sind wir hoch gefahren. Leider sind wir ins dunkel gekommen und haben dadurch kurzzeitig einen Teilnehmer verloren. Es ging übrigens hoch zum Erlabrunner Käppele. (Samoth: Da waren wir schon mal)

Fahren tut die Woche keiner mehr. Außer mir gestern bei leichtem Regen. (Samoth: Nix für Sonnenanbeter wie dich)

Wünsche allen die jetzt in Urlaub fahren eine schöne Zeit!

Zur Tour:

Dabei waren: von links

Artur - raindrop (Isabelle) - Anie - Tomek - Dignita (Fabrizio)
oder eben:
Kona - Cannondale - Storck - Cube - Gary Fisher


----------



## Gulaschmeister (2. August 2003)

Siebter, achter, zehnter in der nächsten Zeit. Ansonsten bin ich wieder voll verfügbar.


----------



## Steigerwäldler (5. August 2003)

Hallo Artur,

ich komme eigentlich aus dem Steigerwald und fahre dort auch immer am Wochenende. Da ich mittlerweile seit 18 Jahren in Kürnach wohne, bin ich froh um jeden Tourvorschlag rund um Würzburg. Kannst Du mir vielleicht einige Tourvorschläge nennen. 
So in Richtung Enduro wäre gut. Steil und schnell soll's schon sein.

Gruß vom

 Steigerwäldler


----------



## Artur (5. August 2003)

Hallo Mann aus dem Steigerwäldle!

Du fragst mich nach ner schönen Enduro Tour? Ich kenne einige MTB Touren. Aber frag mich nicht ob davon eine auch nur annähernd einer ENDUROTOUR entspricht. Ich bin ehemaliger und evtl. nächstes Jahr wieder CC Racer. Steil? Gerne!!! Aber Bergauf!
Mal im Ernst: Wir können ja mal zusammen fahren und dann sehen ob meine Touren deinem Geschmack entsprechen.
Die Anderen hier sind mit meinen Touren so hoffe ich doch immer ganz zufrieden gewesen. Unser Tempo ist auch nicht zu schnell.

Melde dich doch einfach mal bei mir und sag mir wann du Zeit zum fahren hast.

Momentan sind ja die meisten im Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gulaschmeister (10. August 2003)

Wie schaut's aus ? Machen wir die Woche was ? (Ausser Samstag)


----------



## Dignita (21. August 2003)

Hallo Ihr

Ich bin zurück aus meinem Italienurlaub. 

Wie siehts aus, jemand lust auf eine kleine Ausfahrt? 


Ciao 
ein kleiner Italiener


----------



## cosy (23. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dignita _
> *Hallo Ihr
> 
> Ich bin zurück aus meinem Italienurlaub.
> ...



Hi Dignita,

fahre morgen ne kleine Runde: 
Steinbachtal - Kist - Gutenbergergrund und zurück.
Nette Singletrails - Dauer ca 1,5 - 2 Stunden.
Falls Du mitfahren möchtest, ich warte am Eingang vom Zollhausbiergarten um 13 Uhr.

Cu on trail!

Cosy


----------



## Dignita (23. August 2003)

@ cosy


----------



## Dignita (23. August 2003)

@ cosy    

werde schauen das ich möglichst pünktlich bin. bis dann

ciao


----------



## Dignita (29. August 2003)

hallo leute,

auch wenn das wetter an diesem wochenende nicht gerade das beste ist und einige mit sicherheit was besseres zu tun haben, stelle ich die frage: wer will fahren?

ciao


----------



## cosy (29. August 2003)

Hi Dignita,

ich wäre dabei.
Kenne ne gute Strecke, die man ohne Probleme bei Nässe fahren kann - sprich: netter Singletrail ohne Wurzeln bzw. Steine.

Gib einfach rechtzeitig Bescheid.

Gruß
Cosy


----------



## Dignita (30. August 2003)

ich richte mich nach dir.


----------

